# Red Alert 2: Menu Buttons/Main Menu animation bugs - NVIDIA GeForce GT 550M



## neogrant (Dec 29, 2011)

Laptop: Dell XPS L702X

Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GT 550M

WIN7 64 bit

All drivers up-to-date.

I have RA2 installed but have to alt tab out and back in again to see any buttons. If I want to go to the internet on RA2 I have to click where I know the button is, alt tab out, go back into RA2 and it will appear. Almost like I need to refresh the screen by alt tab'ing out.

Tried both CD and MP install from the official RA2 XWIS servers. Compatibility tried, and running as admin.

No results, a bit stumped. 

Help Appreciated


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

Try downloading this patch:
http://www.gamefront.com/files/service/thankyou?id=3756616
If that doesn't work try this (unofficial patch that fixes some problems):
http://www.blackassassins.org/pisc/readme.htm


----------



## neogrant (Dec 29, 2011)

Yea sorry meant to say its already fully patched up. 1.007 is an old project and won't be compatible with the other players online.


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

Hmmm.... It seems like your OS isn't handling the game right even in compatibility mode. Try this:
1) Open cmd in administrative mode
2) type "sfc /scannow" (without quotes)
3) Let it scan, it is scanning all OS files and repairing corrupted ones (there is probably some corruption in the compatibility mode files)


----------



## neogrant (Dec 29, 2011)

Hmm ok, i've done that and its in progress now. This is a new laptop though, literally only got it for xmas.

Nope it all came up clear!


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

hmmm.... Sometimes weird things happen. For example, I used to have a gateway performance 500 (older then me, I'm 14,) its specs were fine on this game I wanted to run, it met the recommended, but every time I ran it the OS would crash and it would say it had recovered from a critical error. even with a new OS it did this, so all I have to say is I'm sorry I have no idea what is wrong with the game, someone else with more experience may be able to help you more.


----------

